# How did you teach your baby to kiss and wave and at what age?



## Lu28

I'd love to teach Aisling to kiss and wave hello or goodbye but I don't know where to start. Any ideas? And is she too young?


----------



## littletobyj

Toby started waving at about 9 months but I don't think he really understood what he was doing, He is 14 months now and he totally understands kisses-he laughs when he gives a kiss-its very cute!! He just started copying what we were doing...we always used to wave goodbye to people and show him what to do, it wasn't long before he picked it up!! Now he copies everything we do, needless to say we have to be careful what we say!!


----------



## lisaann

Ellie is 8 months and she has just started waving. Like the post above I dont think she knows what she is doing but I just started waving to her one day and saying "Hi" and she started to wave her whole arm around with the biggest grin. She is doing it alot now but when you want her to do it to people she seems to forget how haha Little tinker.


----------



## lauzliddle

alfie has been waving from about 7 months every time we left somewhere we used to wave bye bye, now he does it all the time even when i say come on time to go and pick him up he waves and says 'ta ta' he does it to his cot in a morning too :) its so cute.

i am trying with the kisses at the moment he blows them but wont actually give you one :)


----------



## sublime_ivy

i taught dex to wave at around 6.5 month. i just kept doing it when i or someone else left or came in the room making sure to say goodbye or hello as i did it. I think it is the word that makes him say goodbye but he will wave sometimes if you wave first. he often waves at people even if they arent looking at him. It really works at bedtime. when my oh leaves the room for bedtime i used to say "say goodbye dada" and waved until eventually dex waved back. now as soon as the light goes out and we turn the lamp on he waves before my oh or I even say anything. haha

i am trying the kisiing now. I kiss him then say kiss the kiss him again so he associates the word with what i am doing.


----------



## beancounter

I didn'tteach him, he just did it.. though I have to say, he hasnt quite got the mechanics of kissing. He forgets to shut his mouth. My husband says he's eating your face but I said 'kiss granny' and he does it to granny, then i get jealous and say 'kiss mama' and he goos me. The other day I was lying on the floor and he crawls up and slobbers on me... touching, but damp.


----------



## Happy

I started teaching Phoebe to wave bye bye at 7 months but she only started doing it regulary at 8.5 months.


----------



## Vickie

Hannah didn't wave until almost 10 months but I guess we really didn't try to teach her :shrug: she just did it one day. For kissing she's only started doing that in the last week (and she knows what it means) she'll make the kissy noise and everything, it's hilarious


----------



## Panda_Ally

Holly learnt to wave at 4 months and spent about a month constantly waving at everything (it was her party trick) but hasn't really done it much since, i think shes forgotten. She learnt to kiss about a month ago and its really just when they start coping sounds such as dadada and uhhohh are her faves she will kiss if i blow kisses to her...... not really taught never really thought of setting out to teach her something, just learn in own time... ur choice tho. x


----------



## faille

Violet will randomly flap her arms about.. That's the closest we have to waving, and it isn't even in relation to anything :lol:

We always say goodbye and wave her arm for her when someone's leaving but I don't know whether she's picking it up or not.

As for kisses, I just say "give mummy a kiss" and then I kiss her. For the last few months, she has been trying to eat my face (especially my chin, that's where I always kiss her when I'm playing with her) so I don't know whether she's giving me a kiss or just trying to eat me / use me a teether :rofl:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

faille said:


> Violet will randomly flap her arms about.. That's the closest we have to waving, and it isn't even in relation to anything :lol:
> 
> We always say goodbye and wave her arm for her when someone's leaving but I don't know whether she's picking it up or not.
> 
> As for kisses, I just say "give mummy a kiss" and then I kiss her. For the last few months, she has been trying to eat my face (especially my chin, that's where I always kiss her when I'm playing with her) so I don't know whether she's giving me a kiss or just trying to eat me / use me a teether :rofl:

Haha Ruby is exactly the same. I never thought she might be giving us a kiss, we're just so used to being eaten (OH's nose is her favourite)


----------



## faille

Lol Claire, Violet is always going for OH's nose too. But then we kiss her on the nose a lot too so I really don't know what she's doing :lol:


----------



## Lu28

She does eat our faces quite a bit, I'd like to think it's kissing but I doubt it! :lol: I'm not sure whether I should bother 'teaching' her or not. I might just say kiss when I give her one and see what happens. Not sure about waving her arm though, every time I try she turns it into an immovable rod of steel! :dohh:


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

Lu28 said:


> Not sure about waving her arm though, every time I try she turns it into an immovable rod of steel! :dohh:

hahaha, that's what Ruby does when I try and get her to touch the tactile bits in books like 'that's not my puppy' etc!


----------



## xxxjacxxx

If i say 'kisses' to leo and kiss his face he opens his mouth and closes his eyes! so yeah I reckon thats a kiss :rofl:

as for waving he hasn't got the hang of that yet, i just say 'bye bye' and wave and make a big deal in the hope he will copy me one day...she will do it when she's ready hun.


----------



## Bevziibubble

I haven't taught LO and she doesn't do it :( maybe I should


----------



## Samiam03

I never really "taught" my son so much as he mimicked me. Kids love to copy their parents and if they see you wave and kiss, they eventually do it.


----------



## kirbyland1986

NOah cant wave at the moment just wave his arms randomly sometime. he kinda kiss occassionally he opens his mouth and put on me so might not be a kiss but I would like to think it is lol 

oh he is 9 months


----------



## Tacey

Wow, this thread has been dredged up from a long time ago! So funny to see how the babies have grown up!


----------



## babybrums

Tacey said:


> Wow, this thread has been dredged up from a long time ago! So funny to see how the babies have grown up!

Thank you for pointing that out! I kept thinking wow, her kid is 3 1/2 and still doesn't give kisses or waves?! Now that I see the date it makes way more sense lol!


----------

